# Profibus an EIB koppeln - was wird benötigt



## TimoK (27 Mai 2009)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich benötige von einer S7-413 eine Kopplung nach EIB.

Ich bin mir leider gar nicht im Klaren, was alles benötigt wird - der DP/EIB-Koppler von Siemens ist ja nicht mehr lieferbar. Gibt es noch andere Hersteller?

Als Alternative sehe ich die Kopplung über eine CP-Baugruppe. Was muss hierbei beachtet werden?

In diesem Thread ist noch von einer Software die Rede. Brauche ich die zwingend? Ist diese nur von Vorteil?
http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=20698&highlight=eib

Besten Dank schon mal für eure Hilfe!


----------



## JesperMP (27 Mai 2009)

Meines wissens gibt es keiner "ladbare EIB Treiber" für CP441.

Vielleicht geht es mit Beckhoff.

Beckhoff Profibus zu K-bus Kopler:
http://www.beckhoff.de/german/bus_terminal/bk3150.htm

Beckhoff EIB K-bus Klemme:
http://www.beckhoff.de/german/bus_terminal/kl6301.htm

Dieser hinweis sagen aber das der EIB Klemme funktioniert nur mit TwinCat:
"Die Inbetriebnahme und Konfiguration der Busklemme erfolgt ausschließlich über TwinCAT-Funktionsbausteine."
In den Fall kannst Du vielleicht ein "intelligente Gateway" programmieren:
Beckhoff Controller mit Profibus Slave Schnittstelle:
http://www.beckhoff.de/german/bus_terminal/bc3100_bc3150.htm

Probier Beckhoff anzurufen.


----------



## uncle_tom (27 Mai 2009)

Die Softwarevariante basiert auf einer EIB/Ethernet Lösung.

Derzeit funktionieren diese Bausteine meines Wissens nur mit einem Ethernet-CP. Für eine spätere Version ist auch eine Variante geplant, die über die integrierte Ethernet-Schnittstelle der PN-CPU´s kommuniziert.

In beiden Fällen CP/PN-CPU brauchst du noch einen Umsetzer EIB/IP.

Such mal hier im Forum oder bei Google nach "KNX EIB2S7" da wirst du fündig.

z.B. Link

Wenn du über Profibus ankoppeln willst, dann evtl. mittels Beckhoff oder Wago Anschaltung und EIB-Klemme wie von JesperMP beschrieben. Die Progammierung des EIB muss dann aber im Koppler erfolgen und nicht in der S7 !


----------



## TimoK (2 Juni 2009)

Hallo Zusammen,

es läuft jetzt auf eine Siemens-Variante raus, ( Profibus-EIB), da die verwendete CPU von der Ethernet-variante nicht unterstützt wird.

Gruss
Timo


----------



## IBFS (2 Juni 2009)

TimoVoss schrieb:


> ...es läuft jetzt auf eine Siemens-Variante raus, ( Profibus-EIB), da die verwendete CPU von der Ethernet-variante nicht unterstützt wird...´


 
Der Satz ist in sich falsch, denn in der "SIEMENS-VARIANTE" spielt PROFIBUS KEINE Rolle. 

Du braucht z.B. ein *KNX EIB – IP-Schnittstelle N148/21 (5WG1 148-1AB21)*

und verbindest den CP343-1 direkt oder über SWTICH auf den N148/21.

Falls du auf den alten DP/EIB-Koppler anspielst - den gibt es nicht mehr!!!

Gruß


----------



## TimoK (3 Juni 2009)

Danke für den Hinweis, aber doch, den gibt es noch ;-) Als Austauschteil! Daher haben wir noch 2 Stk über einige Umwege bekommen...

Besten Dank fpr eure Hilfe!

Gruß
Timo


----------

